
Google Cloud Platform HTTP(S) Load Balancers Returning 502 Errors - kernelcurry
https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/compute/16020
======
beau
Looks like you need to request an SLA credit manually:
[https://support.google.com/cloud/contact/cloud_platform_sla](https://support.google.com/cloud/contact/cloud_platform_sla)

Details:
[https://cloud.google.com/compute/sla](https://cloud.google.com/compute/sla)

------
ramenmeal
As an AWS user, it's amazing to see a status page show an actual status.
Curious how many of these posts there would be if their status pages were
accurate.

~~~
dfsegoat
I don't follow - Can you elaborate please?

~~~
ben_jones
AWS doesnt show status changes unless the world is ending.

~~~
dfsegoat
I haven't had that experience to be honest. But I use a fairly narrow subset
of their services.

------
pandeiro
Load balancers often being a single point of failure in even fairly large
org's, this is especially painful.

~~~
gbrayut
There was a great talk at SRECon Europe 2015 about how Facebook scales out
their load balancers: [https://patrickshuff.com/building-a-billion-user-load-
balanc...](https://patrickshuff.com/building-a-billion-user-load-balancer-
srecon-europe-2015.html)

Shows how many levels of scaling are required to serve traffic at large scale.

